# 10 gal planted



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

That light will probably put you in the high light range unless you plan on elevating it. With high light you will need Co2. As for fertilization, in a low light tank you can probably get away with out it. In a high light tank it will likely become mandatory. Fertilization 101: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

The rest looks good to me.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I think I'm gonna go the clamp/cfl light route and not the T5. Thanks for the link I will def read up more before considering dosing.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> Thanks, I think I'm gonna go the clamp/cfl light route and not the T5. Thanks for the link I will def read up more before considering dosing.


Did the 10 gallon come with a hood?


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't picked one up yet, so I could get one with a hood, and swap out the stock bulbs with cfl's


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> I haven't picked one up yet, so I could get one with a hood, and swap out the stock bulbs with cfl's


That's what I did with mine and it works really well. I'd recommend getting some 6500k ones though because they have a nice color and I've noticed my plants grow better at that color temperature.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> I haven't picked one up yet, so I could get one with a hood, and swap out the stock bulbs with cfl's


That's what I did with my 10 gallon. Swapped out the 2 incandescent bulbs for a pair of 10 watt 6500k CFLs...easiest tank I have to maintain. Good growth, and not too much effort. Love it.

Oh and cheap, I think the tank/hood/filter "kit" was $28, $15 heater, $5 light bulbs...done.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Daximus said:


> That's what I did with my 10 gallon. Swapped out the 2 incandescent bulbs for a pair of 10 watt 6500k CFLs...easiest tank I have to maintain. Good growth, and not too much effort. Love it.
> 
> Oh and cheap, I think the tank/hood/filter "kit" was $28, $15 heater, $5 light bulbs...done.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Got the tank, hood, filter, replaced the stock bulbs with 10W CFLs. Should have my eco complete and driftwood by tomorrow. Now I need to find the plants that I want.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I love my eco complete.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Added the Eco completed and piece of driftwood. It is filled with RO water and filter is running. Try to get some plants this coming week. Its a little cloudy right, but I'll try to get a picture or two up. I not sure of my driftwood placement at the moment.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the driftwood. Is that the red Ecco? I have an empty 10 gal that I might have to set up now.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, that is red eco, I could not find black. I like the piece also, just trying to decide if I like it on the left side or put it more in the middle.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Got the rest of my plants in today. I think I should have ordered one anubias nana, didn't realize how big they would be. Try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> Got the rest of my plants in today. I think I should have ordered one anubias nana, didn't realize how big they would be. Try to get some pics up tomorrow.


Pics!


----------



## kevinlambchops (Dec 23, 2011)

thats a wally world tank! haha i have one too and also put cfl's in. My plants love it


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

kevinlambchops said:


> thats a wally world tank! haha i have one too and also put cfl's in. My plants love it


It sure is. Here are some pics, I think I need to move some plants around.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

I rearranged some of the plants today.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

looks great. i have the same substrate and love it. For your consideration, fluval has a round sponge pre-filter that can be mounted on the filter intake incase you were considering shrimp or something delicate.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> looks great. i have the same substrate and love it. For your consideration, fluval has a round sponge pre-filter that can be mounted on the filter intake incase you were considering shrimp or something delicate.


Tks, I was considering some shrimp in here and a sponge would be needed. Im trying to get my pH down. It's around 7.4 now.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

nice tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

kevinlambchops said:


> thats a wally world tank! haha i have one too and also put cfl's in. My plants love it


X3...we should start a club! Haha, J/k! :biggrin:


Looks great DT! If you having too much flow and you're using the filter that comes with those tanks you can just lift up the tube a little and slow the flow. Or get a sponge stick it around the intake. roud:


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

Tks, added an oto and cardinal tetra today.


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i would separate out the dwarf swords a bit to loose the potted plant look..


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I agree with you acitydweller on the potted plant look.


----------

